# Hair Removal creams



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Was thinking I ight give 'Veet' a go until I read the review

See the link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A2MK841G552A2D/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trolling master in work - I LIKE IT!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Veet for men is very good


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use the girls pink veet

Haven't used any other but I works very well for me


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

you guys read the review ?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Spent hours reading through all of them before, people seem to of jumped on the band wagon and there is 50+ hilarious reviews hahaha


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Spent hours reading through all of them before, people seem to of jumped on the band wagon and there is 50+ hilarious reviews hahaha


just out of interest , what is the Gi you are wearing in your pic ?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

veet is veet wether you buy the mens one or the normal one they all work the same you just pay more for the mens one.

and yeh if you dont follow the instructions and you put it on your balls and leave it for 10 minutes theres going to be problems hence the instructions not to use it there but tbf youve just not got to be an idiot i use it everywere and just only leave it on a few mins on sensitive areas


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Hahaha too funny,

"Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, a*$e in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my b**l e*d pushing a sprout up my a*$e while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good ".


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Why did he put the ice cream back in the freezer for his kids ha ha


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

doesn't burn your balls

i speak from personal experience


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Try an epilator hahaha ****ing painful...but it won't grow back for ages and comes back thinner and whispier...pure torture


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ebasiuk1 said:


> doesn't burn your balls
> 
> i speak from personal experience


It does

I speak from personal experience lol


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

There maybe loads of funny reviews about but this has made me laugh the most so far. Fair play. My Director wasn't so amused when I made him jump cos I burst out laughing at this: " I can understand that having a sprout farted against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting". L O fcuking L.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

2004mark said:


> It does
> 
> I speak from personal experience lol


must have balls of steel


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ebasiuk1 said:


> must have balls of steel


or gnarly leathery ones :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Veet for men is very good


Have you seen who wrote the review??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ASOC5 said:


> veet is veet wether you buy the mens one or the normal one they all work the same you just pay more for the mens one.
> 
> and yeh if you dont follow the instructions and you put it on your balls and leave it for 10 minutes theres going to be problems hence the instructions not to use it there but tbf youve just not got to be an idiot i use it everywere and just only leave it on a few mins on sensitive areas


this is not the case, the pink girly one does not touch my chest or leg hair but the blue mens one take it straight off in 5min.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no why?



Ben_Dover said:


> Have you seen who wrote the review??


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

couldnt be bothered to read it, needs a few paragraphs to be honest..

and its a 'funny' probly fake review trying to get some laughs, boring, overdone.. yes I am boring


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ive seen it before, its so funny!

but in all seriousness, veet doesnt work on me at all, used the mans one, even left it on for an extra 10mins, still didnt get off all the hair, ended up patchy, but then again I do have very thick black hair


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

The creams only last as long as shaving with a razor for me. The blue veet waxing strips do the job nice though, hurts a little, especially at the bottom of the back but the results are much longer lasting.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> I use the girls pink veet
> 
> Haven't used any other but I works very well for me


same mate, just on chest


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is not the case, the pink girly one does not touch my chest or leg hair but the blue mens one take it straight off in 5min.....


iv found them to be the same suppose it depends on the type of hair


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

have tried my misses veet on my head stunk like fck and dident really do much ie shiny bonce,dident no they did a mens one will give it ago if you reckon its worth the try ?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is not the case, the pink girly one does not touch my chest or leg hair but the blue mens one take it straight off in 5min.....


does it last the same as shaving it ? or you get that smother finish longer


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

vetran said:


> have tried my misses veet on my head stunk like fck and dident really do much ie shiny bonce,dident no they did a mens one will give it ago if you reckon its worth the try ?


haha wouldn't fancy scraping that plastic thing over my boney noggin lol


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Veet for men is good. Hair needs to be long enough for it to work IME.

Spray on veet is handy. it goes on much more evenly


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no why?


A.Chappel


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I like Veet for men - I think it works really well. I also find it more powerful than the pink one for girls.

My only complaint is that they say to leave it on for 4 minutes and not more than 6 minutes. This means applying it fairly quickly..

The other day I applied it on legs, belly, chest, lower back and arms. I waited for 4 minutes after application of final area and proceeded to remove.

I must have screwed up my timings somewhat because by the time I was finishing off the final zone (arms) it was starting to sting. By evening a small zone on left arm was seriously red. I looked like I'd been attacked with mustard gas. :lol:

Be careful folks with timing when using Veet. The burns are pretty painful!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry op, didn't realise you'd put this up


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I like Veet for men - I think it works really well. I also find it more powerful than the pink one for girls.
> 
> My only complaint is that they say to leave it on for 4 minutes and not more than 6 minutes. This means applying it fairly quickly..
> 
> ...


maybe do one bodypart at a time jéan


----------

